# Maus wireless für Minecraft Empfehlung



## steff700 (7. Dezember 2021)

Hi,
suche für meinen Sohn eine Gaming Maus für Minecraft. Bin zunächst auf die Kain 200 Aimo gestoßen. Habe jetzt gelesen, ist für cps nicht so gut.  Die 100er oder 120er wäre besser. Ich wollte aber wireless. Ich habe selber keine Ahnung davon. Könnt Ihr mir da helfen.
Steff700


----------



## chill_eule (8. Dezember 2021)

Ein Thema reicht...



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/g613-g603-oder-g613-oder-vergleichbares-roccat-kain-200-aimo.613434/
		


*closed*


----------

